# Black rice



## Ironbuilt (Dec 30, 2012)

Anyone ever cook black rice and have some recipe they use it for ?  Evidentally it has more antioxidants than blueberrys.. I've never eaten it and like new choices.. Thanks bruthas !


----------



## illuminated33 (Jan 4, 2013)

I use black rice with the meals I use any other rice with. I do find black rice more dense than most rices because it has the highest fiber/protein content out of all the rices I think.
All depends on your taste buds I guess. I like most types of rice. Wild rice is good also... though it is usually the most expensive.

I do the same with most rices... a lot of herbs and spices in it... sometimes throw a vegetable or 2 into the pot.


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 5, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Anyone ever cook black rice and have some recipe they use it for ?  Evidentally it has more antioxidants than blueberrys.. I've never eaten it and like new choices.. Thanks bruthas !



You know thats something I have little experience in eating. I have to try it now.


----------



## powders101 (Jan 7, 2013)

I stick mainly to brown rice. Never had black before but I would think it could be cook like any other.


----------

